# UEI Combustion Analyzers with EOS



## Zionone (Jul 3, 2013)

I was wonder if anyone has tried the new line of UEI combustion analyzers with the Electro-Optical Sensor technology, and how do they work compared to other analyzers?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Zionone said:


> I was wonder if anyone has tried the new line of UEI combustion analyzers with the Electro-Optical Sensor technology, and how do they work compared to other analyzers?


Never any experience with that one but I use the field piece sox3 and love it.


----------

